

Does Amazon serve broken JS to anyone else? - pdknsk

Uncaught SyntaxError: Unexpected token ILLEGAL<p>http://z-ecx.images-amazon.com/images/G/01/browser-scripts/site-wide-js-1.2.6-beacon/site-wide-10533302446._V1_.js:1998<p>It has been like this for a few days now. I wonder why Amazon didn't and doesn't notice it. The page works, but any JS enhanced functionality doesn't.
======
masch
Got the exact same problem. Cant use amazon from my laptop but it works on my
desktop. Really strange problem. Clearing cache doesnt fix it.

